# Cooking brisket with temp probe inserted



## toddc (Sep 12, 2014)

So as a recent smoker, I had not heard about waiting until internal temperatures reach 140 before checking the meat.  So, based on this, I take it that you shouldn't start out a cook (12 pound brisket) with the temp probe already inserted?  This is my first brisket and I'm starting tonight, so any advise would be helpful.


----------



## wade (Sep 12, 2014)

I put mine in right from the start. That way, with the thermometer remote, you know what is happening without having to lift the lid or open the door.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 12, 2014)

Hope you take a lot of pictures.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

I wait till the 4 hour mark. you don't want to push stuff into the meat. In that time all of the surface bacteria have been killed.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

toddc said:


> So as a recent smoker, I had not heard about waiting until internal temperatures reach 140 before checking the meat.  So, based on this, I take it that you shouldn't start out a cook (12 pound brisket) with the temp probe already inserted?  This is my first brisket and I'm starting tonight, so any advise would be helpful.


You won't know the IT without a thermometer so go by time 4 hours.

Happy smoken..

David


----------



## wade (Sep 12, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I wait till the 4 hour mark. you don't want to push stuff into the meat. In that time all of the surface bacteria have been killed.
> 
> Happy smoken.


The stainless steel probe of the thermometer is an excellent conductor of heat and so the area immediately around the probe itself will heat up quicker than the main body of the meat itself. With thinner cuts of meat like Brisket the risk of contamination from pushing in a single probe just as it goes into the hot smoker is no more than you will get by simply trimming underneath the flap with a knife and letting it flap back before cooking. Even with thicker cuts of meat like rolled pork shoulder, even when it is un-rolled before cooking (which I know a lot of us do) the butcher has already done more introduce bacteria into the centre of the joint than a single probe will ever do.

Yes there is a theoretical risk of contamination from the probe however when put in context with all of the other more likely contamination points in the preparation process that have already occurred, that risk is negligible. I am very aware of food safely and supervise it myself but in the environments we are cooking and with good hygiene this is really a bit of a non-issue - unless the probe is dirty or has been inserted hours before the meat is put into the hot smoker.

There is nothing wrong with waiting the 4 hours, and I know people on here do, however it is really about assessing the levels of the actual risks involved.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wade said:


> The stainless steel probe of the thermometer is an excellent conductor of heat and so the area immediately around the probe itself will heat up quicker than the main body of the meat itself. With thinner cuts of meat like Brisket the risk of contamination from pushing in a single probe just as it goes into the hot smoker is no more than you will get by simply trimming underneath the flap with a knife and letting it flap back before cooking. Even with thicker cuts of meat like rolled pork shoulder, even when it is un-rolled before cooking (which I know a lot of us do) the butcher has already done more introduce bacteria into the centre of the joint than a single probe will ever do.
> 
> Yes there is a theoretical risk of contamination from the probe however when put in context with all of the other more likely contamination points in the preparation process that have already occurred, that risk is negligible. I am very aware of food safely and supervise it myself but in the environments we are cooking and with good hygiene this is really a bit of a non-issue - unless the probe is dirty or has been inserted hours before the meat is put into the hot smoker.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with waiting the 4 hours, and I know people on here do, however it is really about assessing the levels of the actual risks involved.


I prefer to avoid as much risk as I can. I also prefer to keep as much juice in the meat as I can. You are correct that it is way down the list of ways to contaminate. But it does make the list.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

